
How to translate your Eagle libraries to KiCad - natashabaker
https://www.snapeda.com/parts/add/
======
natashabaker
You can now convert your Eagle libraries to KiCad (and other formats) on
SnapEDA.

As many know, Autodesk moved Eagle to a subscription model last month. As a
result, many have been asking how they can translate their Eagle files to
other formats (particularly KiCad).

I think the subscription model will bring much-needed features. But I also
understand that it is (for many) a showstopper. Hopefully this free tool is
helpful to those for whom this is the case.

